# Общий раздел > Чувства >  По волнам нашей памяти

## HARON

*Предлагаю вспомнить в этой теме все приятные (а может и не очень приятные) события нашей жизни, а точнее, нашего детства. Детства рождённых в СССР. В недалёком прошлом. Сравним его с детством наших детей. 
Начну, пожалуй, с ролика, предопределившего данную тему!*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

Помню раньше вместо жилого района рядом с моим домом было болото, даже пруд. Помню в детстве с друзьми ловили там тритонов, когда там только еще начиналась стройка, мы стаскивали куски пенопласта и доски:  мастерили плоты, плавали по водоему...Лазили по стройкам, по фундаментам, пролезали сквозь щели...Еще пытались построить дом на дереве...Как же весело жилось!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Самое раннее воспоминание из того, что исчезло уже в детстве - это пастила. Была белая и розовая. В коробочках. Очень вкусная.
Помню ещё, что пустая бутылка из-под лимонада стоила 12 копеек, за пустую бутылку можно было выпить бутылку лимонада на месте...
Помню, что коробка спичек стоила 1 копейку, хлеб был по 14 и по 18 копеек.
Пончики. Без начинки по 3 копейки. С повидлом по 5, а с мясом? По 12? Не помню...
Мороженое продавалось на развес. И стаканчики были бумажные и вафельные.
Что ещё из вкусного? Любимые конфеты в детстве были "Школьные". Вкус не такой, как сейчас.  Намного вкуснее. Старший брат  (на 11 лет старше меня), пришёл из армии и привёз их 2 кг! Ого! Это было что-то!
Вспомнила! Ещё у брата был проигрыватель, в который пластинки вставлялись, как сейчас диски в комп, можно было носить его с собой. Мне не давал, малая была, не доверял.

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Такие марки требовались для покупки дефицитных товаров. Например холодильника или телевизора.

А такие лотереи распространяли добровольно-принудительным способом как в фильме "Бриллиантовая рука."

----------


## Jemal

Старые виниловые пластинки...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Скатерть у меня на даче  Там примерно 140-160 руб, не помню точно. Довольно хорошая зарплата за месяц по тем временам.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Я помню газировку из автомата! С сиропом и без! И уже при мне, когда я была студенткой и появилось сообщение о СПИДе, автоматы убрали... Иногда приходишь водички испить, а автомат большой, бросишь 3 копейки, а сзади дяденька, который ремонтирует, как гаркнет: "Не работает!" И монету автомат не всегда возвращал, гад!  Но мыли мы с подружками эти стаканы гранёные долго и упорно! Но пили всё равно! Теперь бы ни за что! Из общего стакана... фе-е-е...

----------


## vova230

Вот нашел. Тоже история, хоть и очень неприятная. Короче слушайте.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

а у меня где-то марки валяюцца .... брат начинал собирать, а я так ... по мелочи доложил ... будучи чуть ли не дошкольником ....

а воспоминаний много, тока если даже они и приятные, всё равно становицца грусно ... ))

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Это отцовские марки. Есть у него еще большая коллекция различных значков, но они сейчас в Бобруйске.

----------


## Asteriks

> а воспоминаний много, тока если даже они и приятные, всё равно становицца грусно ... ))


Мне кажется, что раньше жизнь воспринималась по-другому,  была лучше, что ли. И не потому, что жили хорошо, но было что-то в ней такое, что сейчас мы потеряли. Я не про тебя, Серж, про жизнь вообще. Какой-то искренности недостаёт, весёлости, непосредственности. Не радуются люди маленьким радостям....

----------


## Marusja

это мои самые любимые детские фотки, на 1 мне год, а на второй 4(у меня там пол лица опухло, потому что пчела укусила, только фотка все равно мне нравиться), и мой самый дорогой подарок, потому что он был самый первый, кресный подарил
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

а я купоны помню, и чайка у меня была, большая, фарфоровая, классная... колёса поворачивались...

----------


## vova230

Да, и купоны, и талоны и книжка покупателя и много чего еще было в смутные перестроечные времена.

----------


## Akasey

купоны до сих пор валяются дома в коробке на антресолях, с игрушками старыми

----------


## Asteriks

Нате, смотрите. Сколько лет мне тут не знаю, но ещё в школу не ходила. Думаю, лет 5.

----------


## vova230

А кого отрезали?

----------


## Asteriks

Это была сестра двоюродная, которую я раз в жизни только и видела.Мы в школе стенд делали про детство учителей, пришлось отрезать, чтобы узнали, где я, не перепутали.

----------


## vova230

А вот такие мы фотомодели. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Наша семья, только мамы на фото нет.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Ты, Вова, производишь впечатление живчика)))))

----------


## Serj_2k

> Мне кажется, что раньше жизнь воспринималась по-другому,  была лучше, что ли. И не потому, что жили хорошо, но было что-то в ней такое, что сейчас мы потеряли. Я не про тебя, Серж, про жизнь вообще. Какой-то искренности недостаёт, весёлости, непосредственности. Не радуются люди маленьким радостям....


ну, мот кому как ... а у меня, думаю, это от того, што того вернуть уже нельзя и это не радует, да и глядя на то, как скоротечно время, воспоминания приобретают особенную ценность

----------


## Asteriks

Глубокая мысль. Что тебе-то возвращать? Вся жизнь впереди. В принципе, я с тобой согласна. Только не воспоминания мне дороги, а что-то другое... Пытаюсь понять, что. Видимо, верили люди в завтрашний день, что завтра будет лучше, чем сегодня. А сейчас тревожно как-то лично мне. Что ждёт моих детей и меня в ближайшие 5-10 лет? Трудно сказать...

----------


## vova230

Дорога была стабильность в жизни. Пусть не очень богатая жизнь, но стабильная и безбоязненная. Люди больше доверяли окружающим, меньше завидовали.

----------


## Serj_2k

*Asteriks*, ты, как всегда, на своей волне .... )))  вся не вся жизнь, но скоро трицатник светит. што возвращать!? - детство, хотяп ...

----------


## Asteriks

Ага, а на чьей же мне быть волне?)) Ты, Сержик, первый пост не прочитал, а точнее, вложение не посмотрел. Я говорю о советском детстве, а ты о каком? Хотя да, ты уже старый, совсем старый!))) Ещё детей не нарожал, дом не построил. Может, хоть дерево посадил? Помню я про Алинку, я про сына!)))

----------


## Serj_2k

кароче, я не в теме. не буду мешать, апщайтесь

----------


## vova230

Оба вы не совсем правы. Вспоминать можно ведь не только свое советское прошлое, но предков более отдаленных, например дедов. У некоторых я знаю даже фотографии сохранились времен революции.

----------


## Asteriks

В самой теме! Не выкручивайся! Когда дерево посадишь? Сына когда родишь? ))

----------


## Serj_2k

деревьями пол дачи засажено, дом строить типа передумал, остальное ... как знать ...

----------


## vova230

> деревьями пол дачи засажено, дом строить типа передумал, остальное ... как знать ...


Как знать, может и сын уже растет где-то?:acute::unknw::prankster2:

----------


## HARON

_Харон добавил 16.09.2009 в 21:05_
Видать тема себя исчерпала--пора закрывать?

----------


## vova230

Погоди закрывать, дай собраться людям с мыслями.
А может и не все еще такие старые, чтобы вспоминать ))

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Так и не прояснила для себя вопрос о том, кто у кого мелодию "Звезды по имени Солнце" спёр. Уж явно не Цой. Получается, Brazzaville? Или как его там?
Помните, рассуждали как-то на форуме, что у Цоя слова этой песни про войну, а у Brazerville про смерть матери? Но звучит всё же лучше у Brazzaville....

----------


## Akasey

нееее, Цой это уже история, классика... а Brazzaville ???? кто они?!?!?

----------


## Jemal

У меня есть видео, где лидер Brazzaville рассказывает, как впервые услышал песни "Кино"  когда был в Сочи. Перепев песню на английском он хотел популяризовать эту группу в своей стране...Через 2 недели будет комп - я ее скину.

----------


## Akasey

о, нашёл на пипец.ру,  помните?

 

 

   

фонарик, сифон, гильзы к сифону и мяч до сих пор в деревне валяются

----------


## BiZ111

> о, нашёл на пипец.ру,  помните?


Помним  Балонов этих 2 пачки было, но все пустые =) не успел. 

Помню вкусное мороженое на палочке в глазури. По сравнению с полусладким синтетическим жирным дерьмом, что сейчас продают - ...

Ещё помню "Молочный коктель", такой холодный...Берёзовый сок в кафе-шках, стеклянные стаканы, которые мыли, а не пластиковые. Детство. 

Было хорошо

----------


## Jemal

3 небольших эпизода из сериала "Пострелята" ("Little rascals") так обожаемого в детстве =)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Вот нашел в развалах своей памяти.
Ностальгия замучила 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Только издеваться не надо.

----------


## Asteriks

О-о!!! Вова? Что это? Требуем объяснений. Рассказ: что, где, когда.

----------


## vova230

А что рассказывать, там все написано.
Жил бы в Москве был бы "Юным Космонавтом"

----------


## Irina

*А кто помнит такие вот конфеты ?*

Батончик Буратино 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

А вот и одна из любимых игрушек не только детей но и взрослых)))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Деньги прошлого (или что и как стоило)*


*У большинства из нас детство прошло в СССР.В то время деньги не пересчитывали по курсу Национального банка в другую валюту.
Я не идеализирую ту страну, но нынешняя нравится мне еще меньше.
Давайте вспомним, чего и сколько можно было купить на советские рубли.
*

*И так начнем с одного рубля*(В большинстве случаев доступная валюта того времени).


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Советский рубль(1979 год) — Полноценный обед в столовой,(точнее в техникуме);
поездка на 100 км. автостопом (копейка — километр);
33 стакана лимонада с сиропом; 50 звонков из телефона-автомата;
100 коробков спичек; 5 стаканчиков «Пломбира» или 10 — молочного мороженого;
20 поездок в троллейбусе или на метро;
4 буханки белого хлеба (по 900-1000 г., а не такие, как сейчас);
5 литров разливного молока; 20 походов в кино на дневной сеанс;
2 бутылки хорошего пива(еще и здача); 8 пачек дрянных сигарет(Памир);
К концу лета можно было купить на базаре 6 кг арбузов или 3 кг дынь;
5 походов в мужскую парикмахерскую или баню;
стоимость суточного койко-места «дикарем» в курортный сезон на Юге.


*Три рубля* — обед на 5-6 персон в заводской или школьной столовой;
обед в ресторане на одного;
хорошая книга;
кукла или другая игрушка отечественного производства;
бутылка нормального вина(типа"Крымского");
культпоход в выходной всей семьей, включая перекус;
пачка импортных сигарет (точно помню про настоящий Marlboro у фарцовщиков);
сумма в кармане ребенка, при которой ему жутко завидовали другие дети.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Пять рублей* — килограмм вырезки на рынке или 2 кило мяса в магазине;
бутылка водки(с закуской);
почти что месячная квартплата на семью;
поездка на такси «с шиком»;
килограмм очень хороших конфет.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Десять рублей* — сумма, которую занимали до получки, она же — о которой не стыдно напоминать занявшему;
универсальная валюта за разные бытовые услуги;
огромная палка дорогой кооперативной колбасы;
дорогая техническая или настольная игрушка, типа машинки или бильярда;

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Двадцать пять рублей* — билет на самолет местных авиалиний;
Ленинград — Москва: 18руб
Ленинград — Новгород: 7руб
Ленинград — Псков: 11руб
два билета на поезд по региону:
Ленинград — Москва:
Купе 12руб
Плацкарт 10руб
Сидячий 8руб
Ленинград — Таллин 5руб
Ленинград — Рига 8руб
Студенческий билет: делим пополам
Белье: 1 руб
кутеж «по полной программе» в ресторане;
услуги дорогой путаны;

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Пятьдесят рублей* — подростковый велосипед;
маленькая пенсия;
стипендия студента-хорошиста(но так как ваш покорный слуга онным не являлся,довольствовался самой обычной в 37 рублей);
Путевка (профсоюзная) в Терскол (Приэльбрусье) на 2 недели — 30руб 60коп.
Полная стоимость 102руб
да что там, уже студенту жить можно было месяц… правда, небогато.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Сто рублей* - А немногим ранее иметь такую в кармане можно было нечасто. Ведь это — билет на самолет на Юга(туда и обратно);
месячная зарплата бедного инженера-выпускника ВУЗа(точнее оклад в 120 руб);
хорошая пенсия.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*И ещё про цены того периода))*

*За один рубль можно было купить:*

-100 коробков спичек (коробок - одна копейка);
-50 тонких школьных тетрадок (одна тетрадка на 12 листов - 2 копейки);
-50 звонков из общественного телефона (чтобы позвонить из телефона-автомата, в специальную щель в правом верхнем углу надо было бросить монету в 2 копейки);
-20 раз проехаться на общественном транспорте (трамвайно/троллейбусно/автобусный билетик стоил 5 копеек, а я еще застала время, когда билеты были не универсальные, и автобусные стоили 5 копеек, троллейбусные - 4 копейки, а трамвайные - 3 копейки);
-или 5 километров проехаться на такси - оно стоило 20 копеек километр;
-25 килограммов помидоров - да, по 4 копейки за килограмм, была такая цена;
-10 килограмм картошки или 3 килограмма на рубль, но на рынке, а если "с машины", то и по 5 копеек за килограмм;
-10 катушек ниток (по 10 коппеек за катушечку);
-англо-русский словарик карманного размера на 18 тысяч слов стоил 57 копеек;
-можно было подписаться на кучу газет - например: "Труд","Комсомольская правда", "Известия" были по 3 копейки (но это по желанию), а вот "Пионерскую правду" заставляли в добровольно-принудительном порядке выписывать всех пионеров в школе - правда, цена за нее была чисто символическая - 1 копейка за номер;
-после уроков при хорошей и теплой погоде обязательно забегали в парк - покататься на качелях-каруселях. Покататься стоило от 5 до 10 копеек;
-много ходили в кино - билет на детский сеанс стоил 10 копеек, а на взрослый - 25 копеек;
-на переменках любили бегать в аптеку за "вкусняшками" - мятные таблетки от давления стоили 2 копейки за упаковку, а сладкая аскорбинка - 6 копеек;
-еще любили покупать у бабушек жареные семечки, их дозировали маленьким (водочным) стаканчиком и стаканом побольше (а потом насыпали в бумажный пакетик, скрученный из газеты в форме конуса) - соответственно сначала стаканчики стоили по 3 и 5 копеек, правда потом - 5 и 10 копеек;
-или бегали в ближайший магазин за мороженым - пломбир в стаканчике стоил всего 7 копеек (правда, потом подорожал до 20 копеек), но молочное мороженое стоило 10 копеек, а фруктовое - 12 копеек. Правда "Каштан" - шоколадное эскимо (то, которое на палочке) было относительно "дорогое" - 20 копеек;
-в молочной кафешке можно было заказать коктейль (молочный) за 10 копеек;
-или шикануть - купить пачку жвательной резинки производства СССР - как раз ровно 1 рубль (импортная стоила дороже);
-а в столовой можно было полноценно пообедать - первое, второе, компот и булочка (комплексный обед обходился и в 45-60 копеек), обед в рабочей столовой стоил около 80 копеек;
-33 стакана лимонада с сиропом, особенно летом в жару - самое оно ;
-или 8 литров разливного кваса из бочки (который наливали в эмалированные бидоны) - по 12 копеек за литр;
-или 10 стаканов томатного сока по 10 копеечек за стакан;
-ну, или 16 маленьких кружечек кваса (по 6 копеек);
-или 5 бутылок "Нарзана" по 20 копеек за штучку;
-или 3 бутылки лимонада по 30 копеек за бутылку;
-выпить кофе с пирожным, имея в кармане один рубль, тоже не проблема - кофе стоил 13 копеек, пирожное с заварным кремом стоило 22 копейки, а пирожное-картошка - 15 копеек);
-можно было купить много-много булок (обычная "чайная" булка стоила 2 копейки, а ватрушки и булки с маком и с повидлом стоили по 10-15 копеек);
-да и хлеб был не особо дорогим - 16-20-24 копеек;
-бородинского, например, можно было купить аж 5 буханок - по 20 копеек за буханку;
-4 буханки белого хлеба (буханки были по 900-1000 граммов, не такие, как сейчас);
-5 литров разливного молока или 6 бутылок молока по 0,5 литра - по 16 копеек за бутылку;
-3 стеклянных баночки майонеза по 200 мл - по 33 копейки за баночку (баночки, сктати, можно было потом сдать в прием стеклотары и вернуть часть заплаченной за майонез денежки);
-3 баночки морской капусты - капуста была тоже по 33 копейки за баночку;
-самое смешное, что консервы - бычки в томате - тоже стоили 33 копейки за консерву 
-для любителей извращений - 10 пирожков с котятами (по 10 копеек за пирожок);
-десяток яиц по 10 копеек штучка;
-килограмм сахара (сахар-песок - был по 78 копеек килограмм, потом подорожал до 94 копейки или рафинад - 88 коп);
-2 литра подсолнечного масла "на розлив" (1 литр - 50 копеек);
-для экстремалов - проехаться 100 км автостопом (километр - копейка);
-2 бутылки хорошего пива (еще бы и сдача осталась, а бутылки можно было сдать), хотя, было пиво и по 25 копеек за бутылку, а разливное даже по 22 копейки за бокал;
-8 пачек не очень хороших сигарет или 2 пачки болгарских сигарет по 50 копеечек пачка;
-ближе к осени можно было сторговать на базаре 6 килограммов арбузов или 3 килограмма дынь (хотя, еслипопадали на продажу "с машины", можно было закупиться арбузами по 3-5 копеек за килограммчик);
-5 раз сходить в мужскую парикмахерскую или баню;
-8 брусков детского мыла по 12 копеек;
-заплатить за койко-место за сутки, отдыхая "дикарем" на юге в курортный сезон;
-железное непищевое ведро (в хозяйстве все пригодится  за 90 копеек.

*На три рубля можно было купить:*

-килограмм докторской колбасы по 2 рубля 20 копеек (еще бы и немалая сдача осталась);
-правда, была колбаса и по 2 рубля 90 копеек;
-а еще была колбаса чайная - по 1 рубль 60 копеек за килограмм;
-или килограмм сыра - российский сыр стоил ровно 3 рубля за килограммчик, если попроще - то по 2рубля 60 копеек за килограмм;
-почти 1,5 килограмма говядины (килограмм мяса стоил 1 рубль 80 копеек);
-или килограмм свинины по 2 рубля 50 копеек + сдача;
-2 килограмма мандаринов по 1 рубль 50 копеек;
-2 литра сметаны по 1 рубль 50 копеек;
-бутылку московской водки за 2 рубля 14 копеек;
-могли пообедать ни много, ни мало, а 5-6 персон (в заводской или школьной столовой, конечно);
-а вот обед в ресторане обошелся бы в 3 рубля только на одного, но зато какой обед...;
-торт "Сказка" к празднику обошелся бы в 2 рубля 64 копейки, а обычный такой себе тортик - так и 2 рубля 20 копеек;
-хорошую книгу на качественной бумаге;
-2 виниловых пластинки большого диаметра (они стоили от 1 рубль 45 копеек до 1 рубль 70 копеек);
-или одну импортную пластинку за 3 рубля;
-куклу или другую игрушку отечественного производства;
-бутылку нормального вина (типа ”Крымского”);
-или 2 бутылки не очень "нормального" вина - "Столовое" стоило 1 рубль 10 копеек;
-кастрюлю эмалированную на 3 литра за 3 рубля;
-или алюминиевую кастрюлю, которая в зависимости от размера стоила от 50 копеек до 2 реблей 50 копеек;
-культпоход в выходной день всей семьей, включая перекус;
-2 пачки импортных сигарет (типа "Pal Mal","Marlboro") по 1 рубль 50 копеек за пачку соответственно (хотя, отечественные стоили от 40 до 70 копеек) ;
-а еще 3 рубля - это была такая сумма в кармане ребенка, при которой ему жутко завидовали другие дети 

За пять рублей можно было купить:

-как минимум - 55 булочек (булочки стоили от 2 копеек до 9 копеек за штучку);
-50 килограммов соли "Екстра" - по 10 копеек за килограмм;
-как минимум - 25 брикетов пломбира в вафельном стаканчике (сначала он стоил 19 копеек, потом подорожал до 20 копеек за брикет);
-как минимум - 20 буханок белого хлеба (белый хлеб был от 13 копеек до 24 копеек, черный был от 16 копеек до 22 копеек за буханку);
-20 нарезных батонов по 25 копеек за штучку;
-два килограмма бананов (экзотика стоила около 2 рублей за килограмм);
-килограмм вырезки на рынке (4 рубля 50 копеек за кило) или 2 килограмма мяса в магазине ("государственное" стоило от 1 рубль 50 копеек до 2 рубля 50 копеек) - говядина была по 2 рубля 20 копеек, а свинина - по 2 рубля 50 копеек;
-килограмм коммерческой колбасы за 4 рубля 20 копеек + сдача 
-почти полтора килограмма полукопченой "Полтавской" колбасы по 3 рубля 60 копеек, или килограмм варено-копченого "Сервелата" по 4 рубля 30 копеек;
-полтора килограмма "Любительской" колбасы по 2 рубля 90 копеек за килограмм;
-почти полтора килограмма "Швейцарского" сыра по 3 рубля 60 копеек;
-почти полтора килограмма сливочного масла по 3 рубля 50 копеек за килограмм;
-это была почти что месячная квартплата на семью за двухкомнатную квартиру, учитывая все коммунальные (электроэнергия, например, была по 4 копейки за КВт, если плита на кухне у вас была газовая, и 2 копейки за КВт, если плита была электрической), отопление и телефон;
-кассету "МК" отечественного производства - за 4 рубля 50 копеек (импортные на базаре стоили в 2 раза дороже);
-билет на поезд по региону "Ленинград - Таллин" стоил 5 рублей (студенческий билет стоил в два раза меньше + белье 1 рубль);
-килограмм очень хороших конфет - шоколадные "Мишка на севере" и "Белочка" стоили ровно по 5 рублей за килограмм (в основном конфеты стоили 3 рубля 50 копеек за килограмм);
-несколько плиток шоколада - он стоил от 80 копеек до 1 рубль 20 копеек за плитку;
-поллитровую бутылку водки "Пшеничная" за 3 рубля 62 копейки (а еще была "Экстра" за 4 рубля 12 копеек);
-бутылку "Советского" шампанского за 3 рубля 67 копеек;
-литровую бутылку венгерского "Вермута" за 3 рубля 50 копеек;
-10 пачек сигарет "Опал" болгарского производства - по 50 копеечек за пачку;
-а еще были очень модные, а поэтому жутко дорогие... заморские пластиковые пакеты - по 5 рублей (!!!) за штучку...;
-или упаковку импортной жвачки;
-из одежки-обувки: пару домашних тапочек, например - они стоили от 3 до 5 рублей за пару;
-пару женских колготок по цене от 3 рублей до 4 рублей 50 копеек;
-бюстгальтер отечественного производства тоже стоил от 3 до 5 рублей;
-фуфайка рабочая, типа "ватник", стоила около 5 рублей;
-летнее платьице на ребенка тоже стоило в районе 5 рублей.

*За десять рублей можно было купить:*

-бутылку самого дешевого коньяка "Плиска" за 7 рублей 70 копеек + закуска на сдачу;
-2 бутылки водки "Экстра" по 4 рубля 12 копеек + закуска на сдачу;
-всяческие сырокопчености можно было купить по 5 рублей 40 копеек за килограмм (правда, потом цена поднялась до 11 рублей 40 копеек за килограмм же);
-почти 3 килограмма "Швейцарского" сыра по 3 рубля 60 копеек за кило;
-записанную "студийку" (было такое - исполнителей, виниловых пластинок которых не достать в продаже, предприимчивые граждане записывали на кассеты и продавали запись) за 6 рублей 90 копеек (запись одного альбома стоила 4 рубля);
-зарубежную кассету типа "SONY" - они стоили около 9 рублей;
-метр крепдешина (материал такой  - как раз 10 рублей;
-женские колготы производства ГДР - 7 рублей;
-за импортный бюстгальтер приходилось отдавать по 6-7 рублей;
-за пару женских войлочных сапожек отечественного производства - 10 рублей;
-за пару войлочных мужских ботинок отечественного производства нужно было заплатить от 5 до 6 рублей ;
-электрочайник можно было купить за 6 рублей;
-накупить вилок-ложек из нержавейки на всю семью - (они были по 60 копеек штучка);
-сначала можно было купить 2 утюга по 3 рубля 50 копеек, но потом утюги подорожали до 6 рублей (правда, их усовершенствовали - утюги по 6 рублей были с увлажнителем);
-дорогую техническую игрушку, типа "Набор юного радиолюбителя";
-как подсказали мне в комментах, набор "Юный химик" стоил 7 рублей с копейками;
-или настольную игрушку, типа "За рулем" или "Биллиард";
-билет на самолет местных авиалиний (направление "Ленинград - Новгород" стоил 7 рублей);
-билет на поезд по региону "Ленинград - Москва" - плацкарт стоил 10 рублей, сидячий билет - 8 рублей (цена студенческого билета была в два раза меньше + белье 1 рубль);
-билет на поезд по региону "Ленинград - Рига" стоил 8 рублей (цена студенческого билета была в два раза меньше + белье 1 рубль);
-можно было обменять на 10$ (по курсу 1$ - 96-98 копеек);
-это была сумма, которую занимали "до получки";
-она же – сумма, о которой не стыдно было напоминать занявшему 
-также это была универсальная валюта за разные бытовые услуги (этой суммой одаривали водопроводчиков, электриков, грузчиков, участковых врачей и т.д.).

На севере при СССР зарплата за 2 дня работы составляла около 25 рублей (вроде как по 13 рублей за день). Поэтому если советские люди хотели быстро и много заработать, они подавались "на заработки" на Север. Долго там обычно никто не задерживался - условия жизни и работы суровые. Но даже за очень короткий срок можно было спокойно заработать на машину/мебель/телевизор/магнитофон и т.д. А вот квартиры в СССР люди получали бесплатно, от государства (правда, были еще "кооперативные квартиры" - для тех, кто не хотел стоять в очереди и ждать, а хотел "все и сейчас", но это уже "совсем другая история"©. И даже эти "кооперативные квартиры" стоили вполне доступно - до 15 тысяч рублей).

Сходить с друзьями в ресторан - тоже была не проблема, если имеешь при себе рублей 15. С такой суммой можно было смело идти в ресторан 1-й наценочной категории - на "поесть-попить" ушло бы около 10 рублей (салат, горячее, водка, пиво, закуска, минералка). Если после трапезы вы хотели "гулять - так гулять"©, то можно было с шиком поехать домой на ...такси (1 километр - 20 копеек). А на оставшиеся деньги можно было пообедать комплексным обедом на следующий день в том же самом ресторане (где вы гуляли накануне,), но - днём (комплексный обед обходился обедающему в ресторане днем в сумму до одного рубля).

На те же 15 рублей можно было закупиться продуктами на целую неделю (включая мясо, сосиски, колбасу, масло, творог, молоко, печенье, конфеты, крупы, овощи и фрукты). Вот такая вот "потребительская корзина" получалась, главное - до дома дотащить

----------


## Irina

А имея 25 рублей в кошельке, можно было себе вообще "ни в чем себе не отказывать".

*За двадцать пять рублей можно было купить:*

-156 пакетов молока (если считать по 16 коп за поллитровый пакет);
-120 буханок белого хлеба (напоминаю - хлеб был по 13-20 копеек);
-45 пачек сигарет с фильтром;
-13 килограмм карамелек (по 1 рубль 80 копеек за килограмм конфеток);
-10 килограмм вареной колбасы (напоминаю - колбаса была от 2 рублей 20 копеек до 2 рублей 80 копеек за килограмм);
-12 килограмм лучшей говядины (говядина с малюсенькой сахарной косточкой была по 2 рубля за килограмм);
-почти 10 бутылок дешевой водки (или - если уж конкретно - 6 бутылок "Столичной");
-или 20 бутылок вина (по 1 рубль 20 копеек за бутылку);
-или 2 бутылки коньяка, 2 бутылки водки + еще и на закуску бы осталось 
-почти 2 кг чёрной икры;
-два мешка муки первого сорта по 10 рублей 50 копеек за мешок;
-почти два мешка перловки - мешок стоил 13 рублей (а в мешке - 50 кг, по 26 копеек за килограмм);
-500 раз проехаться на метро (или на автобусе/троллейбусе);
-заплатить за 2 года за телефон;
-10 школьных учебников (по 20-30 копеек за учебник, в зависимости от предмета);
-от 10 до 15 рублей стоил альбом с репродукциями;
-за 16 рублей ребенку можно было месяц учиться в музыкальной, художественной или хореографической школе (по крайней мере, в 80-х годах);
-или же можно было пристроить ребенка в детский сад за 22 рубля 50 копеек в месяц;
-профсоюзная путевка в пионерлагерь на 20 дней стоила в пределах 12-13 рублей;
-билет на самолет местных авиалиний направления "Ленинград - Москва" стоил 18 рублей;
-или же можно было приобрести два билета на самолет местных авиалиний "например, "Ленинград - Псков" по 11 рублей за штучку);
-два билета на поезд по региону "Ленинград - Москва": купе стоило по 12 рублей за билетик (цена студенческого билета была в два раза меньше + белье 1 рубль);
-билет в плацкартный вагон от Москвы до Запорожья стоил около 13 рублей;
-а билет на самолет от Москвы до Запорожья стоил 22 рубля;
-можно было неплохо обуться (обувь отечественного производства стоила от 15 рублей до 27 рублей за пару);
-а босоножки на лето можно было спокойно купить за 13 рублей (и они были реально не хуже импортных);
-и одеться - метр шерстяной ткани стоил в районе 13 рублей;
-два метра крепдешина для летнего платьица (по 10 рублей за метр);
-или же купить готовое летнее платье из ацетатного шелка (в магазине оно стоило в районе 15-ти рублей);
-фотоаппарат "Смена" (он стоил 13 или 15 рублей);
-шестиструнную гитару за 17 рублей;
-50-миллилитровый флакон французских духов - ровно 25 рублей;
-чайный сервиз на шесть персон (чашечки, блюдечки, чайничек, заварничек, сахарничка - все, как в "лучших домах Парижу" ));
-настоящий французский коньяк стоил от 25 рублей и выше;
-на эти деньги можно было купить 1250 презервативов (по 2 копеечки за упаковку);
-и - как говорят бывалые люди - услуги дорогой путаны стоили именно 25 рублей 

Пятьдесят рублей уже были не просто деньгами, а огромными деньжищами. Судите сами - 50 рублей составляла стипендия студента-хорошиста или маленькая пенсия (по крайней мере, в 1979 году было так). На эти деньги вполне можно было прожить месяц, но, конечно, без особых излишеств.

*За пятьдесят рублей можно было купить:*

-500 килограмм отборного картофеля по цене 10 копеек за килограмм;
-250 буханок белого хлеба (если считать по 20 копеек за буханку);
-14 килограмм сливочного масла по 3 рубля 50 копеек за килограмм;
-13 килограмм "Швейцарского" сыра по 3 рубля 60 копеек за килограмм;
-10 килограмм килограмм шоколадных конфет "Мишка на севере" или "Белочка" - они стоили ровно по 5 рублей за килограмм;
-как минимум 11 килограмм первосортной вырезки на рынке (по 4 рубля 50 копеек за килограмм);
-18 бутылок сухого импортного вина (емкостью 0.7) по 2 рубля 70 копеек за бутылочку ("Балатон", "Муртафляр", "Котнари");
-лакированные женские туфли стоили в районе 40-45 рублей;
-10 метров искусственного шелка (метр стоил от 3 рублей 50 копеек до 5 рублей 50 копеек за метр);
-подростковый велосипед;
-из излишеств: 100-миллилитровый флакон французских духов - ровно 50 рубликов;
-мужские наручные часы минского часового завода (выпуск 1961 год на 23 рубиновых камнях с позолоченным корпусом) стоили 40 рублей;
-профсоюзную путевку в Терскол (Приэльбрусье) на 2 недели - при полной стоимости в 102 рублей, реально за нее надо было заплатить всего 30 рубля 60 копеек;
-билет на самолет "Таллин-Воронеж" стоил 32 рубля;
-билет на самолет из Питера до Адлера стоил 45 рублей;
-а купейный билет на поезд (опять же, из Питера до Адлера) стоил около 25-27 рублей.

*Самая большая купюра, которую я помню - 100 рублей. Это была просто огромная сумма (по крайней мере, для меня тогда .*

100 рублей - это была месячная зарплата "бедного" инженера-выпускника ВУЗа (точнее, оклад в 120 руб). Опытный инженер на заводе получал от 150 рублей до 250 рублей + 30% премия (которая, конечно же, была не всегда, но очень часто).

Вроде как зарплата врача до 1970-х годов была от 65 до 90 рублей в месяц, в 1980-х вроде как подняли до 120-140 рублей в месяц (по крайней мере, мне так сказали). Медики, это правда? 

По крайней мере, 150 рублей - это была средняя зарплата в 1980-х.

А еще 100 рублей - это была хорошая пенсия.

*За сто рублей можно было купить:*

-250 поллитровых банок кабачковой икры (по 40 копеек за баночку);
-как минимум - 208 порций мороженого (мороженое при СССР стоило от 8 копеек до 48 копеек за порцию);
-200 пачек болгарских сигарет по 50 копеек пачка;
-100 плиток шоколада (шоколадка тогда стоила от 80 копеек до 1 рубль 20 копеек);
-45 килограмм докторской колбасы (по 2 рубля 20 копеек за килограмм);
-28 литровых бутылок венгерского вермута (бутылка стоила 3 рубля 50 копеек);
-27 бутылок шампанского (если считать по 3 рубля 67 копейки за бутылку);
-27 бутылок водки (если считать по 3 рубля 62 копейки за бутылку);
-20 пачек суперкрутых заморских сигарет по 5 рублей пачка (купить можно было только у спекулянтов);
-10 бутылок трехзвездочного коньяка (он стоил от 8 рублей до 12 рублей за бутылку);
-билет на самолет на Юг (туда и обратно);
-на эти деньги можно было неплохо обуться (обувь отечественного производства стоила от 15 рублей до 27 рублей за пару);
-обувь импортная была от 50 рублей до 70 рублей за пару;
-по крайней мере, венгерские мужские ботинки стоили около 60 рублей за пару;
-и одеться - мужской костюм хорошего качества стоил в пределах 70 рублей;
-пара хороших туфель или босоножек стоили от 30 до 70 (главное - достать);
-сапоги женские зимние были от 50 до 70 рублей (у спекулянтов они шли от 100 рублей и выше за пару).

Ну, и цены свыше 100 рублей (так, для общего развития и полноты картины):

Примечание: всякое дорогое вроде мебели/техники/машины можно было без проблем взять в кредит (тогда были беспроцентные рассрочки).

Обувка/одежка:
-джинсы (мечта молодежи) можно было достать только с рук (или же в фирменных валютных магазинах типа "Березка"/Москва/ или "Альбатрос"/Ленинград/, цена 1на них колебалась от 80 до 250 рублей за пару;
-хорошие финские сапоги стоили в магазине 120-130 рублей (но их еще надо было достать, а это + 20-25 рублей сверху);
-вообще же фирменные импортные сапоги стоили 70-250 рублей (только бы достать);
-ондатровая шапка (одно время были очень модные меховые шапки а-ля ушанки) стоила 120 рублей (правда, чтобы купить, нужно побегать, но найти и купить было можно);
-пальто с меховым воротником стоило 180-250 рублей;
-шуба из нутрии - 2 000 рублей, можно было купить в магазине;
-а вот дубленку можно было найти только у спекулянтов по цене около 1 000 рублей;
-вообще же шуба из натурального стоила в районе 800-1000 рублей, была предметом вожделения всех женщин и символом баснословного благополучия 

Мебель (и учтите, что мебель тогда делали из натурального, экологически чистого сырья):
-любая одиночная мебель стоила в пределах зарплаты - до 200 рублей;
-диван стоил где-то 120-400 рублей;
-мягкая мебель (диван, два кресла, журнальный столик) обходилась около 350 рублей;
-"стенка" стоила в районе 800-1600 рублей;
-но поговаривают, что стенка "Онега" стоила 2 900 рублей;
-гостиный гарнитур стоил 1000-2000 рублей;
-весь же гостиный набор ("стенка", диван, два мягких кресла, стол + 6 стульев к нему, тумбочка) - был от 1200 до 2500 рублей;
-стол обеденный стоил около 145 рублей;
-стулья - по 11 рублей за штучку;
-кухонный гарнитур обходился в 500-1000 рублей, в зависимости от "крутизны";
-ковер размером 2х3 метра стоил 180 рублей.

Аудио/видео-техника:
-магнитофон "Маяк" с колонками стоил 600 рублей (правда, позже чуть подешевел);
-черно-белый телевизор стоил 200-350 рублей;
-цветной телевизор стоил в районе 390-850 рублей (а конкретней - телевизор "Рубин" тогда стоил 720 рублей, а "Радуга" - 750 рублей);
-отечественный телевизор с диагональю в 57 см - 500-600 рублей;
-а вот такой же, но японский, мог доходить до 10 000 рублей (как и видеомагнитофон).

Холодильники:
-холодильник "Саратов" стоил 200 рублей;
-холодильник "Минск" двухкамерный 550 рублей;
-холодильник "Свияга-2" стоил 225 рублей.

Автомобили:
-автомашина "Жигули-ВАЗ 01 стоила около 5000 рублей;
-автомашина "Волга" ГАЗ-24 стоила 15595 рублей;
-автомашина "Москвич-2138" стоила 7400 рублей;
-автомашина ВАЗ "Нива"- 10500 рублей;
-автомашина ВАЗ 21013 в 1984 г 5300 рублей;
-автомашина ВАЗ 2107 (самая дорогая из "Лад") - 9770 рублей.

----------


## SDS

были времена, особенно если учесть что я на "ШАБАШКЕ" зарабатывал до 1000руб. 
 в месяц

----------


## Sanych

Я в Молдавии в строй-отряде за 2 месяца заработал 1000р Во было радости!!!!!!

----------

